# Piranha teeth



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm have making some close-up teeth-pictures from a pygocentrus nattereri









I hope you people like this









*Click to enlarg the pics*

View attachment 49653

View attachment 49654

View attachment 49655

View attachment 49656

View attachment 49658

View attachment 49659

View attachment 49661

View attachment 49662


Last picture are teeth that i found in my tank









Greetssssss stingray


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice teeth


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Very cool. How big are the teeth/jaw?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sharp little suckers!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Umbilical Syllables Posted Today, 01:14 AM
> Very cool. How big are the teeth/jaw?


They are from a 6 " Red , i think the teeths are 0.11" long


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i see pics of piranha teeth alot on p-fury and still cant get over how much they look like shark teeth







oh yeah...nice job with the pics


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice work, thanks for sharing


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

cool stuff and good foto skills

greetz


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Now thats really sweet teeth


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice chompers there. I have the bottom jaw from my 7" Piraya that was killed.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

do you guys cut the jaw off of your dead fish and just keep them? is this something common you guys do?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

They're very similar to shark teeth/jaw, of course, without the endless rows of new teeth. cool.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> jonscilz Posted Today, 03:02 AM
> do you guys cut the jaw off of your dead fish and just keep them? is this something common you guys do?


I have this theet when i have buy this beautie (see pic belowe) , the owner give me this , they are from a Red that was die

I think when one of my Piranha is die i try to make it like in the picture










```
[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882opgezette-P-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/3882opgezette-P-2.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pictures


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow! Nice teeth. that blue background would make it easy to use your pics with Photoshop. Would you mind if I used them sometime?

Also a small suggestion. It looks like you have control of your lighting, could you do some pics with a higher(smaller) f-stop. that would give you some depth and put the whole thing in focus.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

KOOL PICS


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Wow! Nice teeth. that blue background would make it easy to use your pics with Photoshop. Would you mind if I used them sometime?


No problem man , you can use this pics if you want











> Also a small suggestion. It looks like you have control of your lighting, could you do some pics with a higher(smaller) f-stop. that would give you some depth and put the whole thing in focus. thumb.gif


I have take this pics in simply normal macro settings , it was maybe better to take a higher f-stop like you says , going to try this tomorrow


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

stingray said:


> > Wow! Nice teeth. that blue background would make it easy to use your pics with Photoshop. Would you mind if I used them sometime?
> 
> 
> No problem man , you can use this pics if you want
> ...


Sweet, Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

> I think when one of my Piranha dies ill try to make it like in the picture


I have a dead 7" Super red in my freezer, but I dont know how to preserve it like that


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted Today, 07:23 AM
> 
> QUOTE
> I think when one of my Piranha dies ill try to make it like in the picture
> ...


You must cut the lips from the dead piranha , stick something in his mouth must have a wide open look









You put the unfrozen dead piranha in 100% alcohol (spiritus) about 2 ore 4 weeks , when the piranha is hard you must let him dry , paint the body whit transparentand varnish (you can do some light red painting on the bellies for better look)now he is ready to show









Some links from a guy(thanks Ries) in the dutch forums









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=61420

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=63808


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice pics mate








I've got a tooth wich i nocked out of my rhom when he was attacking the algae scraper








There's a close up pic of it in my gallery


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pic,s sting thank,s for sharing


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Also a small suggestion. It looks like you have control of your lighting, could you do some pics with a higher(smaller) f-stop. that would give you some depth and put the whole thing in focus.


Specialy request for nomaddan here the better pics , f-stop 8.0 , shutter-speed 2"

View attachment 49747

View attachment 49748

View attachment 49749

View attachment 49750

View attachment 49751

View attachment 49752

View attachment 49753

View attachment 49754

View attachment 49755

View attachment 49756


The last picture is an exempel whit a cigaret so you can imagine the dimensions of the teeths

I hope this pictures are like you ask me nomaddan









Greets stingray


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

very nice pics. not to derail, but how did you get the jaws from the dead p? Ive always wondered how to do it.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> mori0174 Posted Yesterday, 06:34 PM
> very nice pics. not to derail, but how did you get the jaws from the dead p? Ive always wondered how to do it.


I have this teeth when i have buy a stuffed piranha , the owner give me that , this was from a Red that was die long time ago

You can let eat the flesh of a dead piranha by special bugs and all what will be left is the skeleton









Thanks for the nice comments









stingray


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the jaw bone is unbelieveable man


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow that is really cool. Thanks for sharing man, never seen pics like those. I like that stuffed Piranha btw.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice chompers!









Thanx!


----------

